# Show your ORIS



## KennyWYL

*ORIS DIVER Titan 'C' 47mm

Photos taken using an old Canon Powershot 4MP, edited with GIMP*























































*Photos taken using Nokia E71, edited with GIMP*


----------



## CaptRimmer

What are a pair called? Oris's? Ori?
Brgds,
Capt


----------



## AIKO

Here is my 300m Titan Chrono










Small Seconds Diver


----------



## asfalloth

My Complication.










I will post pictures of my new Oris Classic when I do some decent ones.

Cheers

Asfalloth.


----------



## wilkinsonp

Here is mine


----------



## macguire

KennyWYL said:


> *ORIS DIVER Titan 'C' 47mm
> 
> Photos taken using an old Canon Powershot 4MP, edited with GIMP*
> 
> *Photos taken using Nokia E71, edited with GIMP*


beautiful timepiece! :-!


----------



## macguire

here's mine! it seems that not many ppl have seen this watch. its still very new out in the market...


----------



## fluppyboy

My Divers Date... in blue, of course!


----------



## vbuskirk

Miles Complication b-)


----------



## naihet

my one and only.. got to work on getting the chrono..maybe that small seconds


----------



## ENIGMAS1

*Williams F1*


----------



## Chris Hohne

Here is my collection


























































































































































































Chris


----------



## KennyWYL

WOW!


----------



## CaptRimmer

Blimey Chris, that is some fine collection.
I love that older regulator. Really looks superb.
Thanks for sharing.
Brgds,
Capt


----------



## incognito

My Oris Gang...


----------



## rlwc

Mine is the 49mm Der Meistertaucher. 

pic taken using nokia N85.


----------



## Chris_in_Toronto

My collection
47MM Titan 'C'
CC Chrono LE

Taken with Blackberry Javelin


----------



## gabrielh

My first (and certainly not last) Oris that I bought few days ago.

iPhone pics sorry:


----------



## Boosted

Great watches and pics...here's mine.


----------



## polishammer

few old pics...














































lume, on left


----------



## novedl

vbuskirk said:


> Miles Complication b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the man himself, complicated, and like his music beautiful!


----------



## novedl

impressive!


----------



## SrAnderson

My Oris Diver










greetings


----------



## Chrissej

My two so far










And some lume at the ss, no photos of chrono-lume yet


----------



## Satansfist

Carlos Coste LE:




























Frank Sinatra Chrono:




























Chronoris:




























Chronoris GP70 LE:


----------



## Sgian Dubh

Just the one Oris:


----------



## justyli

ProDiver 51mm


----------



## GX9901

Williams F1 chrono '08


----------



## jporos

*Oris BC3 40 mm*










Love seeing all of those older Oris models. I wish that they would bring back the XXL series.


----------



## SrAnderson

justyli said:


> ProDiver 51mm


AWESOME !!!! :-


----------



## Mugszy27

Here's one:


----------



## Dickie

Driving with my Frank:


----------



## Ultraman

KennyWYL said:


> *ORIS DIVER Titan 'C' 47mm*
> 
> *Photos taken using an old Canon Powershot 4MP, edited with GIMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photos taken using Nokia E71, edited with GIMP*


Awesome looking ORIS..Do you have lume shots of this Titan?

What is the colour of the lume? Does the ceramic bezel has lume as well?


----------



## KennyWYL

Hi, I didn't manage to capture the lume shot with my crappy 4MP Camera, but however there's a lume shot from Friends of Oris


----------



## berg35

Here is my Diver Titan Chrono 44mm. Click on the pictures to enlarge.








Just click HERE to see more pictures.


----------



## kidvr6




----------



## stapleton33

damn angry green clown guy (which i feel SLIGHTYL more comfortable saying than "Satan's Fist") that's one HELLUVA collection! a cc, sinatra, AND the GP70!? where do you work? are they hiring?


----------



## stapleton33

here's my der meistertaucher, on ice.









...and then on the stove - for melting, naturally.









TA-DA!!! 









wrist shots in italy will be here shortly!


----------



## Satansfist

stapleton33 said:


> damn angry green clown guy (which i feel SLIGHTYL more comfortable saying than "Satan's Fist") that's one HELLUVA collection! a cc, sinatra, AND the GP70!? where do you work? are they hiring?


Actually they are...you'll have to come to Australia though and become a citizen so you can work for the government.b-)


----------



## berg35

stapleton33 said:


> here's my der meistertaucher, on ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and then on the stove - for melting, naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TA-DA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrist shots in italy will be here shortly!


Do you recommend this treatment???:-s

:rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## Raez

Can't wait to be able to post in this thread tomorrow. First thing I'll do when I get home at 4:00 is post pictures of my blue dial Divers Date SS.


----------



## stapleton33

whoa! kenny - is that your thumbnail!?


----------



## ASRSPR

Artelier Small Second Pointer Date (and a nice Aberlour 12-year)


----------



## tazman64

oris tt1 regulator and tt1 small seconds.


----------



## wilkinsonp

man oh man freezing your watch then thawing it out on the stove, man thats about the worst thing you can do to the movement, rapid change in temp will cause condensation to form in the movement, nice one :-!


----------



## KennyWYL

ASRSPR said:


> Artelier Small Second Pointer Date (and a nice Aberlour 12-year)


damn...aaarrrggghhhh...i can't stand it...its too god damn nice watch u got there...


----------



## KennyWYL

stapleton33 said:


> whoa! kenny - is that your thumbnail!?


hehehe...


----------



## STEVIE

I have owned this for 18 months and grown quite attached to it. It has been with me in the Pacific Ocean quite a few times. I used to scuba a lot, but due to my health I cannot renew my Padi, so I am left with reef snorkeling. I've just got back from Papua New Guinea, Vanuatu, Solomon islands and New Caledonia and this watch was on my wrist in all these places. Needles to say, it never missed a beat:


----------



## ASRSPR

KennyWYL said:


> damn...aaarrrggghhhh...i can't stand it...its too god damn nice watch u got there...


Thanks! I'm rather fond of it myself.


----------



## cestommek

My Small second:-d:-d


----------



## wilkinsonp




----------



## neatlittlefellow

Here's mine.

Oris BC3+


----------



## Hennessey

My 2 month old Oris "Titan" chronograph automatic 47mm 1000m..
Love it. 
Image 2:My tissot prs 200 and wafer thin movado. :-!


----------



## vaagn

Dickie said:


> Driving with my Frank:


I love that watch, it's just beautiful. I want to buy it but I'm not sure which dial color to go for yet, the black or the white. So far I'm leaning toward the black, even though my other watches are all black dial.


----------



## vaagn

Here's my Miles Day Date.


----------



## tt1diver

Acquired this pre-loved just recently. Titan 47MM Chrono.


----------



## justyli

Love my PD


----------



## wizurd

vaagn said:


> Here's my Miles Day Date.


Looking good!

I'm kinda sad now. lol.

I was looking for an Omega but I happened to buy an Oris TT1 instead!


----------



## wizurd

Here's an old lume shot I had, vaagn.


----------



## vaagn

wizurd said:


> Here's an old lume shot I had, vaagn.


That's a nice lume bro! I love the look of this watch. I got that thing we talked about, I just have to scan it.


----------



## KennyWYL

wizurd said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I'm kinda sad now. lol.
> 
> I was looking for an Omega but I happened to buy an Oris TT1 instead!


:-! Good choice :-!


----------



## coveryour6

The Artelier gets quite a bit of use, the 300m not so much. I just scored the Carlos Coste today!


----------



## Raez

First ever pic of my Oris TT1! iPhone pics until I get a macro lens for the 5d MKII.


----------



## justyli

Oris ProDiver Ø 51mm & IWC Ingenieur Mission Earth Ø 46mm (which I've shown here ->click)


----------

